# 15-week Golden...nobody can tell us what's wrong with her - help, please!



## sacman (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi, and thanks in advance for reading this. It's LOOOOONG, because I'm trying to include everything. Feel free to ask for more info. This is my first post - I'm trying any and all resources because our pup is in serious condition.

*In a nutshell:*
Puppy is very lethargic and having extreme GI issues. Been to the vet several times, many things ruled out, but still no firm diagnosis.

*Details:*
Our Golden Retriever puppy has a severe and sudden illness, and nobody can give us much info on it. She's been examined by two vets, and had her Xrays reviewed by a board-certified Vet Radiologist. I've also consulted my dad, who is a retired professor of vet medicine.

We brought her home at 8 weeks from a good family. Not a pet store, not a puppy mill - first time breeders though. Parents are both AKC. She has been very healthy, and has visited the vet for her regularly scheduled vaccinations several times. We have no other dogs, but we have four healthy indoor cats.

Throughout Monday, the puppy was behaving utterly normally.

Tuesday morning, we woke up to a huge pile of vomit and an extremely lethargic puppy. She went to the vet almost immediately, who said she had no tenderness or palpable masses in her abdomen, and no fever. She gave the pup subcutaneous fluids and an antiemetic, and advised us to feed her cooked rice. Later that morning, the puppy had a normal bowel movement. She attempted to eat some rice but vomited it up. She attempted to drink some water, but vomited that as well.

Wednesday, she seemed a little better; however, there were several bouts of vomiting and diarrhea. She has now not had any BM of any type for over 24 hours.

Thursday morning, she was dramatically more lethargic, so I took her to the vet again. No fever, but a 3-pound weight loss since Tuesday.

An Xray series was read by a board-certified veterinarian radiologist, who said the upper GI did not appear to have any blockages or intussusceptions. She also said an ultrasound was not indicated (I take that to mean the Xrays were sufficient). A barium enema showed redundant colon, but no blockage. Fecal smear showed slightly abnormal bacteria proportions (excess rods), and no evidence of parasites.

She spent all day at the vet on IV fluids, and was given antibiotics. She is home with us now, still lethargic and refusing all food and water. She is occasionally weakly vomiting a clear, pale yellow fluid. She'll spend all day tomorrow at the vet, receiving additional IV fluids and antibiotics.

The vet suspects parvo or some other virus. If so, it would be a oddball virus, given the lack of fever and the cessation of diarrhea. My dad says if that's not it, we may be looking at some rare congenital issue, such as the inability to correctly manufacture some type of enzyme, or a portasystemic shunt.

One last thing: the vet DID order some bloodwork - a chem panel and a CBC. I'm kicking myself, because I forgot to ask about that when I picked up the puppy tonight. But, presumably, it was normal, otherwise the vet would have said something.

Any ideas? This is, in fact, the World's Sweetest Puppy, and seeing her so lethargic is very distressing to us.

Thanks!


----------



## Mirinde (Jun 8, 2011)

This is exactly what my dog did when he had giardia, but he had stomach pain (although I don't think that's necessarily common because everyone was baffled that that's what was causing everything). Vomiting, diarrhea later, unwillingness to move around, very very sudden symptoms, rapid weight loss. We were just talking about giardia in another thread, so maybe it's on my mind, but it still applies that this is everything I saw in my dog when he had it. We caught it on the first fecal smear, but again.. that is not necessarily common. The more advanced the smear, the better the likelihood of catching it, but it can be very dependent on where the giardia is in it's shedding cycle. Have you guys tried a deworming regimen yet? What is she on for symptom management? Virus is definitely not out of the question, but neither is something like giardia in a young puppy.


----------



## sacman (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks for the response!

Her therapy so far is IV fluids, antibiotics, "mild dog food" (from the vet), and antiemetic. That's it.

We have not considered giardia - presumably it would show up in the fecal smear that was performed today? But perhaps not. I will mention it to the vet tomorrow, and ask for Metronidazole to be administered prophylactically. Can't hurt.

I should also mention that she has never in her life been near any sort of stream, lake, or pool of standing water. At her age, it's super-easy for us to say "Never in her life has she..." However, I know that giardiasis is still possible.

-sacman


----------



## Mirinde (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm exhausted from my own puppy troubles so this might not be as clear as I'm hoping so maybe another poster will come along with more information but I'll give it a try!

Giardia does not need to be contracted through a body of water, if my information is correct. It can involve so much as licking a pile of dirt that has a batch of infected cysts present, so if she is going on walks, exposed to other dogs, is playing in new grassy areas, etc.. it's always a possibility. Certainly not the only possibility, though. Whether or not giardia would have without-a-doubt showed up on today's fecal smear largely depends on what kind of testing was done... it can frequently hide on just a basic fecal smear because the cysts need to be present at just the right stage in development. It is commonly advised to bring in three fresh fecals for testing to adequately test for giardia.

If you would like to start treatment prophylactically, panacur might be a better choice until you are certain you need stronger measures. It is generally much less of a shock to their little systems and is exceedingly safe. I just worry about overwhelming her poor tummy even more with metronidazole right out of the gate. 

I certainly wouldn't jump to anything too scary just yet-- it could very well just be a funky little virus. Keep us posted. I'm sure other posters will have more to share.


----------



## sacman (Mar 1, 2013)

Again, thanks for you input. I'll consult with the vet tomorrow morning and insist on some type of medical prophylaxis against giardia.

-sacman


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Could she have injected a toxin of some kind? Maybe be the blood work will shed some light on the problem.


----------



## sacman (Mar 1, 2013)

You know, it _is_ possible that a toxin is involved. It's one of the first things I thought of. I think kind of unlikely, though.

When we're home, she's constantly supervised. Never goes outside without us there with her (we're still at the housebreaking stage). When she's home alone, she's confined to a room with only water and her toys accessible. The room has a bare concrete floor. We call it "the dungeon."

The other thing is that her breathing and heart rate are normal.

All that being said, we're only human. It's possible that she snuck under the sink and licked something she shouldn't have.

I'll post back tomorrow after I get her bloodwork.

-sacman


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Wow, when I first read your description I was thinking parvo, distemper or leptospirosis, simply because these three diseases are so prevalent in my area and young puppies are so susceptible. Do you possibly get any raccoon or other wildlife in your backyard? It's my understanding that an inside dog can contract lepto just from going in the backyard to potty if infected wildlife urinated in the yard and the dog picks it up on their paws and licks. It's more common when the ground is moist from rain. That's basically how one of our Bridge dogs contracted it in 2005, when my area had an outbreak of it. Before then vets were not recommending the vaccination. 

There is a member here who is very familiar with liver issues and shunts, so maybe she will see this and chime in. In the meantime I think if you type the terms into the search button on the brown bar at the top of the page you might pull up her dog's story- Bing is the name I believe.

I hope you get a handle on what is going on- I have a 19 week old puppy now and I cannot imagine the worry and anxiety you must be feeling. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sacman*

Sacman

I am praying for your pup and you.
My first thought when I started reading your post was parvo.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Food*

What are was the breeder feeding her? 
Could it be the food or any treats?
Could the toxin be on the toys?


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

Praying for your puppy - I also had a sick pup at that age, although he wasn't lethargic, but he did vomit & loose weight. Fecals were negative for Charlie too. We believe it was a food issue, although we also treated him for guardia & whipworm as a precaution (out vet said cheaper to treat as its sometimes hard to detect on a fecal). What food is your puppy on normally?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Fecals are frequently negative for giardia or coccidia even when the infection is making the pup's systems haywire.

If you're desperate for answers, the vet can try metronidazole (flagyl), which tends to calm the GI tract and will stop giardia or coccidia in its tracks. There's a risk of flareup or reinfection after that (it's hard to actually cure a puppy of those parasites until they're older), but you can at least get the dog out of the danger zone.

I'd also guess parvovirus or leptospirosis.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I was also thinking parvo. I can second the recommendation for metronidazole to clear up the diarrhea. It *could* just be a bad stomach bug - I hope it's nothing more that that. 

Has your pup been vaccinated for distemper and parvo?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

My MacKenzie went through an ordeal as a puppy that started with her eating a stick of butter, and she ended up having diarhea for about two months off and on. I believe they treated her for giardia and put her on and switched her from homemade bland diet to canned I/D diet. Her stools were normal within 24 hours. ( Her fecal tests were clear. )

If I remember correctly, this can be brought on be stress, such as coming to a new home.

My second thought was a shunt, too.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I reread the initial symptoms, and I'm leaning toward parvo. The symptoms seem so much more severe than any giardia or coccidia I've heard of, and parvo doesn't always show up with a fever. Has parvo been ruled out by ELISA test?


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

Ok, so you've had her home for a month and a half, and you aren't describing any other stress behaviors, so unless there's been a major change in routine, sounds like we can rule out stress induced colitis. 

Not to be gross, but can you describe the diarrhea? Was it pudding like, liquid, or watery? As Tippy (and others) mentioned giardiasis and coccidiosis are difficult to see on a fecal float. Even when the cysts or Protozoa are present, they have to be oriented just so in the focal plane of the scope to be visible. However, in my experience, (personal included) giardiasis results in intractable, very watery diarrhea. So you mentioning the diarrhea stopping makes me think elsewhere. Although, metronidazole *is* cheap insurance--just be sure to recolonize her gut with live culture and probiotic after the course. 

The continued vomiting after gastric emptying, down to just bile seems to point away from an obstruction or intestinal blockage or motility issue which would seem to cause vomiting from a mechanical stimuli. This leads me to think it's in response to a toxin or viral load. 

I think I tend to lean towards parvo. 

Just some thoughts.


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

tippykayak said:


> I reread the initial symptoms, and I'm leaning toward parvo. The symptoms seem so much more severe than any giardia or coccidia I've heard of, and parvo doesn't always show up with a fever. Has parvo been ruled out by ELISA test?


You type faster than me. That's what I get for posting from my phone. Lol


----------



## queenbee (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi all. This is Ruby's "mom". I just wanted to say "thank you" for the suggestions and good wishes. I dropped her off this morning at the clinic--I had to carry her in.  

I asked for the giardia medication to be administered, despite the negative fecal smear. The vet arrives in the office at 8:30 and will look at the blood work that came in this morning. 

Thanks again. 

Bee


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Sending healing thoughts and prayers. So hope your puppy turns the corner quickly.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Sacman and Queenbee,

Sending prayers for Ruby, it must be quite stressful and frustrating.

Have you contacted the breeder to see if any of her littermates are having similar issues?


----------



## queenbee (Mar 1, 2013)

drofen said:


> Ok, so you've had her home for a month and a half, and you aren't describing any other stress behaviors, so unless there's been a major change in routine, sounds like we can rule out stress induced colitis.
> 
> Not to be gross, but can you describe the diarrhea? Was it pudding like, liquid, or watery? As Tippy (and others) mentioned giardiasis and coccidiosis are difficult to see on a fecal float. Even when the cysts or Protozoa are present, they have to be oriented just so in the focal plane of the scope to be visible. However, in my experience, (personal included) giardiasis results in intractable, very watery diarrhea. So you mentioning the diarrhea stopping makes me think elsewhere. Although, metronidazole *is* cheap insurance--just be sure to recolonize her gut with live culture and probiotic after the course.
> 
> ...


 
To answer your question--the diarrhea was not watery--it was pudding-like. 

Thanks for the tips on probiotics after the giardia treatment.


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

Looking at the symptoms it seems like it could be parvovirus. I would nessesarily administer all these medications when it's very likely it's for the wrong illness, get all the tests, then decide, all it's doing is further weakening the immune system, waiting until a definitive answer or as close as you wana get to one. Assuming that the vet gave you science diet, find a different food that has some more meat in it, I really wouldn't ever feed hills to any dog unless it was for severe kidney damage, and even then there are other options


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## vleffingwell (Jan 12, 2011)

Have you thought about anything the cats can do that might contribute to the illness? Cat that found Mouse that ate poison, cat feces, etc. 
Sending prayers for a full recovery....


----------



## sacman (Mar 1, 2013)

Update:

All bloodwork is normal, when you take into account that she hasn't eaten for the past few days. I have a copy of the bloodwork, so if you have specific questions, I can answer them. Among other things, the bloodwork (nearly) rules out a portasystemic shunt, as those usually cause issues with enzyme levels.

I contacted the breeder, who said none of Ruby's littermates have any issues, to her knowledge. She does keep in touch with several of them.

The vet is unable to hear any bowel sounds. Ruby's spending the day at the vet's office again, and I have asked for the following tests, in this order:

* giardia

* parvo

* upper GI barium series (to definitively rule out obstruction)

Ruby has not noticeably deteriorated since yesterday - although she was pretty darn bad yesterday! I'm including a picture I took of her yesterday morning.

Many thanks for all your thoughts and suggestions.

-sacman


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh, she is looking so sad...I hope they work out what is wrong with her very quick!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

I would be suspicious of something like thread or fishing line being ingested. It does a number on the GI tract and it won't show up on an Xray.


----------



## sacman (Mar 1, 2013)

Swampcollie,

Fishing line is not possible, as there's none in the house. Thread, however, is possible. I'll mention it to the vet and let you know what she says.

Thanks!

-sacman


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

sacman said:


> Swampcollie,
> 
> Fishing line is not possible, as there's none in the house. Thread, however, is possible. I'll mention it to the vet and let you know what she says.
> 
> ...


Do either of you floss? Floss can do all sorts of horrible things to a dog's intestines. I am glad you are doing a barium series to rule out an obstruction. Our puppy likes to eat acorns and his vet said she's done several surgeries of dogs that pick up the acorn hats and ingest them on walks. 

I'm linking to an interesting sticky here about an alternative parvo treatment should you get that diagnosis- not sure if this will help at all: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-health-anatomy-physiology-breed-standard/105526-new-parvo-treatment.html


----------



## sacman (Mar 1, 2013)

Yes, we both floss. But we use those toothpick/floss combo things. We don't have spools of dental floss in the house.

-sacman


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Your poor baby! She looks so sad. I'm glad you are being aggressive about getting answers. Hoping it turns out OK, and she come home soon.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

sacman said:


> Yes, we both floss. But we use those toothpick/floss combo things. We don't have spools of dental floss in the house.
> 
> -sacman


I'm familiar with those and used them myself. They still have a thread on them. Any chance the pup pulled one out of a trash can? I'm fairly anxious about my floss disposal these days due to the puppy.


----------



## sacman (Mar 1, 2013)

Yes, there is a chance of that. I'll mention it to the vet. Many thanks for the suggestion!

-sacman


----------



## sacman (Mar 1, 2013)

To all the kind souls who've responded in and read this thread:

We have a firm diagnosis of parvo - an odd case because there's no fever and no ongoing diarrhea. Nevertheless, the vet reported a "strong positive" for the parvo test.

Now what?

The standard treatment includes IV fluids and antibiotics. But the vet's saying this should be administered in a veterinary hospital, and that the puppy must stay there, 24 hours per day, in an isolation ward, for an unknown amount of time. This costs between $500-600 per night.

Given the amount we've already spent on diagnosing this thing, we can afford possibly 3 nights of hospital fees. Anything after that is simply not possible. I have briefly Googled caring for a parvo-infected dog at home, and it seems that some people have done this successfully. The biggest issue would be keeping her hydrated, when she is refusing water.

I'll research this more thoroughly, but if you have any comments, I'd love to hear them.

Many thanks, yet again.

-sacman


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this. I have no advice or experience to offer. What ever you decide it will need to be your choice and not that of others. I wish you all the strength you will need at this very difficult time.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your pup's diagnosis. As for the cost, you can apply for Care Credit with your vet, it will give you an interest free loan for a certain period of time. I think if you search the forum you will see one or two instances where folks shuttled a parvo pup back & forth between home at night & vet clinic during the day. I think in one case the owner was a vet tech or had a vet tech spouse and the pup was able to come home with its IV still in--something to ask your vet about. If none of these options are viable, please consider contact your local golden rescue ASAP to surrender the pup and give it a fighting chance. Several options available to you, but unfortunately none are an easy answer--best of luck to you and your pup.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh no, I'm so sorry about the parvo diagnosis and hope she recovers from it. You've been given some good advice above. I'll be saying an extra prayer for your girl. 

FWIW, one of our Bridge boys was adopted at 4 months from a shelter. I asked about his background and he was a parvo pup who survived. He went on to live a wonderful life and died at the ripe old age of thirteen and a half. I hope you have such fortune.


----------



## Mirinde (Jun 8, 2011)

I second carecredit and seeing if you can get a small installment loan from your bank. Would your vet be open to a work-to-pay system if you can afford a large portion of the treatment but not all of it? I am so sorry you are going through this.

Edit:: In addition, I know this seems super obvious so I'm sorry if you've already tried it, but have you tried adding a small amount of chicken or beef broth to her water, or even bits of fruit, to entice her to drink?

Edit #2 :: Is there a reason why it wouldn't be possible to take her in for a subcutaneous fluid injection in the morning and in the evening? One to get her through the day, the other to get her through the evening? Or have her stay there for IV's during the day and come home with a subcutaneous fluid injection in the evening. Maybe another poster can shed some light on this. It's always been my understanding that the subcutaneous fluid injections (the kind that leave the big ball of water on their back) are for the very purpose of keeping them hydrated while riding out a time period without IVs.


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

Praying for you both and your puppy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear your pup has Parvo, what an ordeal you've been through. Good you have a confirmed diagnosis, hope her treatment goes well and she'll be better soon.

Care Credit is wonderful, maybe your Vet would agree to a payment plan also. 

Here is some info for financial assistance-

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...on/114409-donations-financial-assistance.html

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your little girl.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Mirinde said:


> I second carecredit and seeing if you can get a small installment loan from your bank. Would your vet be open to a work-to-pay system if you can afford a large portion of the treatment but not all of it? I am so sorry you are going through this.
> 
> Edit:: In addition, I know this seems super obvious so I'm sorry if you've already tried it, but have you tried adding a small amount of chicken or beef broth to her water, or even bits of fruit, to entice her to drink?
> 
> Edit #2 :: Is there a reason why it wouldn't be possible to take her in for a subcutaneous fluid injection in the morning and in the evening? One to get her through the day, the other to get her through the evening? Or have her stay there for IV's during the day and come home with a subcutaneous fluid injection in the evening. Maybe another poster can shed some light on this. It's always been my understanding that the subcutaneous fluid injections (the kind that leave the big ball of water on their back) are for the very purpose of keeping them hydrated while riding out a time period without IVs.


As an aside, for anyone adding broth to water to entice a dog to drink, please read the ingredient label of the broth first. I recently bought some organic broth at Costco that added onion powder in- onion powder is toxic to dogs!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm sorry about the parvo diagnosis but at least you now have a firm diagnosis.
I also suggest care credit. Just be sure to read the fine print, if you go over the time limit the interest rate is really high. I have used it and luckily my vet has the 1year interest free option so it wasn't an issue.

I have a friend that had a parvo puppy that survived it (with treatment if course) and thrived afterwards


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

AshleyP went through this with her pup Remy, I know they treated him somewhat at home. PM her, I am sure she can tell you what to expect. I am so sorry your pup is so sick. If you Dad is a Vet, can he help with treatment at home? Please keep us posted.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Back in the early 2000s when I worked as a vet tech, we had some chronic patients who came in for subQ treatments and left with extra bags and needles to administer at home. Would that be an option? Is the only reason she has to stay at the clinic for the subQ fluids? $600/day seems outrageous. When my cat was fighting a UTI and had to be kept overnight it was only $25 a day. If you do opt to treat at home or courier the pup to and from every day please make sure you take precautions to prevent the spread as Parvo is highly contagious. 

I pray for your family regardless of the decision. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sacman (Mar 1, 2013)

My dad is a vet, and has been providing as much support as he can. Unfortunately, he is about 500 miles away, so it's not very practical for him to actually provide care for the pup.

We have figured out a way to get the pup something like 6 nights in the vet clinic - although she will have to come home with us all day Sunday. It does mean she'll be unattended for several hours at night, because the clinic doesn't have an overnight staff.

It's a reasonable compromise, and the clinic is considerably cheaper than the fully-staffed 24/7 vet hospital we had been considering.

My dad and our vet both said we should know which direction her illness will take within a few days, though.

I'll be sure to keep everybody here updated.

-sacman


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

We have never kept a parvo pup that long at our hospital. Maybe at most 4 days. We have done out patient treatments with showing owners how to give sq fluids and injections or if they cant handle doing it just bringing them in for us to do but not keeping them in the hospital. IV is truly the best and they get better much faster IMO but if you cant afford it maybe compromise and do a little of both. I also second, third etc., carecredit. It really is a nice option to have in situations like this.. Sorry you and your pup have to deal with this disease. Hope she gets better soon!


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your puppy's parvo diagnosis. Don't give up hope. Our first dog, Buddy, had parvo as a puppy. He was in a clinic on an IV for 3-4 nights (I can't remember exactly how long now). He survived and lived a long and happy life. There were no long term effects from the parvo.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear about your pup. Sending prayers and well wishes....


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

My Maggie, a sheltie mix, is a parvo survivor when she was approximately 4 months old. One vet advised me to put her down, another didn't give her much chance but worked with me. While she spent a night at the vet's, she came home with a catheter, IV fluids, and other medications (I specifically remember anti-nausea shots but not other) as I would not leave her alone and the vet was not 24-7. I hooked the IV bag up to a floor lamp when administering fluids and the shots were SubQ. Was not easy time and I spent the next three nights and four days holding her, trying to get fluids such as gatorade and pedialite (sp) into her, and cleaning up after her. When she took a turn for better and I had to go back to work, for the next couple of days I was able to drop her off at the vet during the day where she continued to get IV fluids when needed and was under their watch, and then picked her up after work. That was back in 2000 and Maggie is still with me today, no long term effects from the parvo. 

Thoughts and prayers going out for your little one.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

If they don't have an overnight staff, why not bring him home with you at night and drop off in the am.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

Sending up puppy prayers.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sacman (Mar 1, 2013)

Friends, I have some interesting news.

First, Ruby's condition: It's better. Not tremendously so, but she is making progress. She is not out of the woods yet, but the vets are all optimistic. We transferred her from our usual clinic to an emergency care facility staffed 24 hours per day on the weekend by at least one veterinarian. She is in an isolation ward and is receiving continual IV fluids, anti-nausea meds, and antibiotics.

I shot a couple pictures tonight - see the end of the post for those. Compare to the picture upthread from a two days ago, and I think you can see the improvement pretty easily.

There's more. You ready for this?

Ready?

Here we go:

Prior to transferring Ruby to the emergency facility, I received a phone call from the regular vet where she's been spending her days this week. The owner of that clinic had called the manufacturer of the (routine) DHPP vaccine Ruby received last week. Somehow or other, he convinced the manufacturer to pay for 100% of Ruby's care, retroactive to her first parvo symptoms!

We were stunned, especially because the owner of the clinic made that phone call completely on his own. We had no clue he was going to try that, but man, are we ever grateful he did. I don't know what he said to them...maybe they just owed him a favor. All I can tell you is that he did it.

We'd been prepared to pay quite a bit for this - but there's a limit, beyond which we simply couldn't pay. So we'd been strategizing for several days on how we can reduce costs. And now cost is a completely moot point. Ruby's going to be getting the best possible care, with money being essentially no object. This is why it was very easy for us to make the decision to transfer to the emergency care facility. She'll likely be there for several days.

Whew. Who ever heard of such a thing?

Thanks for all your thoughts, help, and interest. I'll keep you updated.

-sacman

Pix:


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

sacman, that is wonderful news that she is improving and also about the manufacturer picking up the costs of her care. I'm sure that is a huge load off your minds!

Had Ruby received all her vaccines before her diagnosis? I know you are just so grateful the manufacturer is picking up the cost but I'm wondering why they would do something like that before the vaccines were completed if that is the case, since vets caution owners not to put their pups at risk with potential exposures until those vaccines are completed. I remember a few years ago there was a bad batch of vaccine distributed in my state, so I guess I'm just curious why the company would do this (but thankful that they are of course!).

I'm sending you guys continued good wishes for Ruby's full recovery!


----------



## sacman (Mar 1, 2013)

No, she had not completed all her vaccines. She's at about 16 weeks now, so she's too young to have had them all. But she's definitely on schedule. The "big one" that she hasn't had yet is rabies.

I think the vet basically told the manufacturer "Hey, she had the parvo vaccine last week. And this week...she got parvo. What do you think the owners might do if they get all lawyer-y?" Or something like that. Still just a guess.

We have no real idea where she got the parvo. We hosted my wife's boss' dog (Jackson, a Dakota Sport Retriever) last Wednesday, while her boss was out-of-town. But that dog's definitely been fully vaccinated. However, Jackson goes to a doggie daycare almost daily, so who knows what's being passed around. Jackson is going for a parvo test Monday, just to be on the safe side.

Another possibility is that, last Sunday, she went for her first walk. She met an 8 year-old Boston Terrier, and they kind of nuzzled each other for a few seconds. Probably a bad call on our part - but she'd had her parvo vaccine, and the day was nice (unusual for Portland in winter)...so we went for a walk. Not a dog park, a regular park.

Called the vet a couple hours ago to check on Ruby's condition. She's roughly the same (comfortable and resting, with IV). They said they were going to try and offer her a "meatball" in an hour. I think it's some kind of ultra-enticing dog food - the regular vet mentioned the same thing earlier today. I'm not going to pester them though. I'll call them again in the morning for an update.

I cannot begin to tell you how comforting it is to know that a qualified veterinarian will be watching over her until she is well enough to come home!

-sacman

P.S. Ugh, can't sleep. Weird - it's been an absolutely exhausting week...but can't sleep.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm very happy the manufacturer decided to cover the costs in these circumstances. 

It's very possible she contracted it on the walk or at day care, not by the exposure to the Boston terrier. As I understand the virus it lives in the soil and on surfaces wherever an infected dog eliminates feces and can still survive even if the owner scoops the stool up or cleans the surface. Our vet said there is an aerial component but she was more concerned about the surface exposures for our puppy. My area of town suffered a terrible explosion of parvo cases last summer, continuing into the fall. Due to the volume of infections we were instructed to keep our dog from exposure to any surface where an unknown dog might have walked or eliminated. That meant we couldn't take our puppy for walks until the third set of vaccines was given, and she wanted us to wait several days after. I asked her if they had traced the infection back to the source and she said they couldn't track them all down but did have several cases coming through a doggie day care and a grooming facility. 

Before our first visit I asked about disinfection procedures and while the clinic does a rigorous disinfection protocol, I still was nervous about bringing our puppy into the clinic when there was an active parvo case on site. We ended up doing his first set of shots and exam here at my house due to one case. That pup was ill in clinic for over two weeks so I figured it was severe, then the owner abandoned the dog so the clinic ended up keeping the dog and adopting her out. 

I would let the doggie day care know about the infection so they can warn the other owners and disinfect the premises. You probably want to warn anyone visiting your home with a dog that isn't fully vaccinated as well.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I ve been reading your thread, holding my breath, I can now breathe again....so glad Ruby is getting the treatment she needs...good luck, she sounds lucky to have you..


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

So glad to hear Ruby is doing better. Those pictures of her in the crate with an IV bring back memories of Buddy. It tears at the heartstrings but it is worth it in the long run.


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

That is fantastic news!

And excellent news that the manufacturer is going to pick up the tab. Let's hope it was gesture of goodwill? I prefer to think positively. 

Please keep us updated, she's a beautiful pup with great owners who obviously care very deeply for her--she deserves a long full life.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

That's a great move by your vet. The manufacturers are probably desperate to avoid bad press, and it's cheaper to cough up a few thousand dollars than to enter litigation. Obviously, it's not their fault in any kind of way, as there are no guarantees that a parvo vaccine will protect 100%, and the 8-20 week window is exactly when they're at their weakest.

But good on the vet for finding a way to help you cover these HUGE expenses.

And don't sweat how she got it. It's dangerous precisely because it is incredibly contagious and durable. It's found in soil, on surfaces, in fur, wherever, and it survives for quite a while. It's incredibly hard to kill. Our dogs are probably exposed to it constantly, but between the vaccines and their adult immune systems, they don't catch it. So that's why puppies are at such risk. They have young immune systems and they're susceptible in that window before the vaccines and boosters close the gap.

So it's not your fault that she got it, and you guys are doing an incredible job getting her through it.


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

As the owner of a 4 month old Golden - I read this with interest - first of all - because a fellow Golden owner has a sick puppy and I feel for you and second because this could happen to any of us new puppy owners.
I'm so glad that the vaccine manufacturer has decided to pay for the cost of the 24 - 7 care for your puppy! What a relief! 
What an awesome vet you have! Def a keeper!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

So glad to hear the news. What a relief it has to be to know that your pup will get the care it needs and it is covered. 

I'm still keeping your pup in my thoughts and prayers for a speedy and complete recovery. She's very cute!!!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Great news!
Hope she continues to improve and come home soon!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So happy to hear the manufacturer is picking up the bill! I do remember a year or two ago, a couple vaccinated dogs or puppies coming down with it from bad batches.

From what I have read the dehydration and the malnourishment is what you need to worry about. I think by giving her the fluids before the dx, you were already ahead in the treatment.


----------



## sacman (Mar 1, 2013)

Just got off the phone with the vet at the emergency clinic. Ruby made a small amount of progress overnight. She was fed a small amount of food and has not vomited it up yet. However, she only ate one time. The vet couldn't tell me if Ruby had any bowel sounds, because she had just come on shift. I told her not to bother the overnight vet, who was busy doing paperwork.

So she won't be coming home today. Given the slowness of her progress, I can't see her coming home for several days, actually. But at least she's in good hands. We might or might not go visit her today. The facility where she's being treated is on the other side of town. We have a bunch of errands to run today on our side of town - lots of catching up to do because we've been so distracted this past week. Since we have the opportunity to "refuel" this weekend, we're going to take advantage of that, and rest as much as possible. We may have a crazy, crazy week coming up.

The emergency facility where she's staying right now is actually not open 24/7. They're open 24 hours during the weekend, and overnight during the week. So if Ruby has not significantly improved by 8 am on Monday morning, we will have to drive out there and shuttle her back to the regular vet, where she'll stay all day. So the upcoming week may consist of a LOT of driving for us - the main vet is open during the day, the emergency vet is open all night long, and we might have to drive her back and forth, back and forth, all week long.

The IS a 24/7 facility here in town, and I'll ask our regular vet about transferring Ruby to that facility if it's apparent that she's going to need more than a few additional days' of treatment. But I honestly don't know the specific details of what he worked out with the vaccine company, and frankly, I don't want to look a gift horse in the mouth. I should also mention: my wife and I both work full-time.

As to why the vaccine company agreed to this, again, I just don't know the details. They may be afraid of getting sued. They may owe that vet a favor. For all I know, the vaccine company is run by our vet's sister-in-law or whatever. I've made the decision that I'm simply not going to worry about that now. I'm focusing all my mental energy and emotions on getting Ruby through this. Maybe later I'll do some digging, but not now.

More updates as they arrive.

I am wondering if I should post the details of the two vet clinics that have been giving our pup such great care? Does it violate the forum's TOS to plug specific vets? Because IMHO, boy oh boy do these guys deserve a plug.

-sacman


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Great news......I flew thru all seven pages to see how she's doing. Bet she'll be back to her old self before you know it!!!!!!!


----------



## queenbee (Mar 1, 2013)

Allie said:


> What an awesome vet you have! Def a keeper!


I could not agree more! And thank you for the well wishes. 

And thanks to everyone here for the thoughts, prayers and support. As Sacman says, we are taking this weekend to recharge and regroup and be prepared for the coming week. He mentioned being distracted--oh my yes. I just realized that I washed a whole load of clothes without adding detergent. :


----------



## sacman (Mar 1, 2013)

queenbee said:


> I could not agree more! And thank you for the well wishes.
> 
> And thanks to everyone here for the thoughts, prayers and support. As Sacman says, we are taking this weekend to recharge and regroup and be prepared for the coming week. He mentioned being distracted--oh my yes. I just realized that I washed a whole load of clothes without adding detergent. :


What did you say?

-sacman


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm so sorry that I haven't seen this thread until now. My boy Remy had the same thing happen.. but he was done with all of his vaccinations. The vaccine company covered all of our costs, too. I will PM you and find out which vaccine company you're working with, I wonder if it's the same one.

We treated at home and our boy made it through and is now no worse for the wear. I will say that for about 9 months after he got parvo his stomach was beyond sensitive... any ounce of human food, etc, and he had the worst diarrhea and sometimes vomiting. I've heard this is normal for parvo survivors.

I hope everything turns out fine... please let me know! I'm convinced that it happened to Remy so that we would love and appreciate him even more (which was hardly possible!)


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I am just catching up with this thread and celebrate with everyone else that the vaccine manufacturer will cover all the bills. That must be an incredible relief.

Don't give up. Years ago I rescued a three month old GSD who got sick within days and was diagnosed with Parvo. Our vet at the time basically told us not to get attached to her because she didn't have a chance. Our response was, "Too late for that nonsense." We kept her by our bed, fed her from our fingers, and gave her all the love her little body could accept. She died - 16 years later, after a very full and happy life.

Having discovered the joys of high vet bills, now might be a good time to consider insurance for this lucky pup. There are several recent threads about various companies and options.

Here is another place to look for support when your spirits are very low: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/our-thoughts/148698-candles-prayers-little-ruby.html.

Holding you and your little gal in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

sacman said:


> JI am wondering if I should post the details of the two vet clinics that have been giving our pup such great care? Does it violate the forum's TOS to plug specific vets? Because IMHO, boy oh boy do these guys deserve a plug.


Forum rules prohibit posting about businesses in which you have a financial interest yourself. Many of us post with recommendations about products and services of various kinds and that's fine, again provided the person making the post does not stand to gain as a result.


----------



## queenbee (Mar 1, 2013)

We were talking about pet insurance last night on the way home from dropping Ruby off at the clinic. We will give it some serious consideration. Especially since we would like to eventually get another dog.


----------



## queenbee (Mar 1, 2013)

ashleylp said:


> I'm so sorry that I haven't seen this thread until now. My boy Remy had the same thing happen.. but he was done with all of his vaccinations. The vaccine company covered all of our costs, too. I will PM you and find out which vaccine company you're working with, I wonder if it's the same one.
> 
> We treated at home and our boy made it through and is now no worse for the wear. I will say that for about 9 months after he got parvo his stomach was beyond sensitive... any ounce of human food, etc, and he had the worst diarrhea and sometimes vomiting. I've heard this is normal for parvo survivors.
> 
> I hope everything turns out fine... please let me know! I'm convinced that it happened to Remy so that we would love and appreciate him even more (which was hardly possible!)


Tried to PM you back, but I need more posts. Once I get to 15 posts, I will tell you the name of the vaccine company!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thinking of Ruby and hope she makes a full recovery soon. We have a 13 week old pup and can't imagine what you must have gone through worrying about her. It sounds like you have a great vet team that are giving her the care she needs. Hope you get her home soon!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so glad she is getting all the care she needs, you do have a wonderful vet. Lots of good wishes for her improving steadily and coming home soon.


----------



## sacman (Mar 1, 2013)

Brief update: Ruby's stable, but still not eating or drinking. No additional vomiting, which means she's kept down the small morsel she was fed overnight.

Sigh.

This is going to take a while.

-sacman


----------



## queenbee (Mar 1, 2013)

It does help knowing, believing that she is in excellent hands, but my goodness do I want her back soon!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ruby*

Praying for Ruby.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

sacman and queenbee, I'm sorry this is going to take a little longer for her recovery. I am sending lots of positive thoughts and prayers your way. 

I think your experience here is a good endorsement for new puppy owners to consider pet insurance! There is so much that can go wrong so quickly! 

Please keep posting updates for us- we're rooting for Ruby!


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

It's great news they are paying for it. She could have contracted it from another dog, it could have even been the vaccine itself, I've heard that in some rare occasions the dhpp can actually give parvovirus or distemper, not sure if its true but it may be a possibility. They may be paying for that reason or avoiding bad press altogether. I've heard that tamiflu has incredible results on parvovirus and kennel cough puppies with results up in the 90 percent survival, it's starting to be used more by rescues that can't afford the costs of IV. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Best wishes for continued improvement... My husband saw a pup in practice today that tested positive for parvovirus! So I boostered seven month old Gabs... The older dogs should be good and actually so should she, but I erred on the side of caution... She is a PITA, but we ,love her...


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Wahooo!!!!!! I'm so glad you are able to get all of her bills covered. Get well, sweetheart.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Wow, I've just read your thread, I am so glad your little one is feeling better, wish sweet Ruby full and speedy recovery. 
It would be very interesting if Ruby and Remy (ashleylp) were treated with vaccine of the same vaccine company.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

queenbee said:


> We were talking about pet insurance last night on the way home from dropping Ruby off at the clinic. We will give it some serious consideration. Especially since we would like to eventually get another dog.


You guys are going through the kind of experience I got the health insurance for. Not the sickness but trying to decide the $$$ limits. I asked myself if I would beggar myself to give a dog a chance at life and the answer was yes, so I decided I should protect the exchequer and get the insurance! I'm really glad the vaccine people are paying for Ruby's care, but IMO the insurance helps you sleep at night.


----------



## sacman (Mar 1, 2013)

Yet another update.

Just got off the phone with the vet, and Ruby's doing considerably better. She's getting to her feet on her own, doing the "body wiggle," and wagging her tail. She has now eaten a small amount of food two times in the past 24 hours, with no vomiting at all. I don't want to jump the gun, so let's just say all the signs are positive.

Okay, now I'm going to go ahead and plug the two outfits that have helped with Ruby's care. I have no financial interest in either place. You can bet they're at least going to get flowers from us though.

Ruby's primary veterinary clinic is Powell Boulevard Veterinary Clinic. The owner of that clinic is Gregory W. Lathrop, DVM. He's the vet who called the vaccine company and got them to pay for all this.

Ruby's emergency care clinic (where she is right now) is Tanasbourne Veterinary Emergency. The owner of that clinic is Dr. Shawn Thomas, DVM.

And now, I believe I am going to take queenbee out to eat.

-sacman


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

News sounds positive


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Just getting to little Ruby's story and so glad that the latest news is all good. Fingers crossed for her and you that the improvement is steady in the following days.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Sounds like progress.....I'm so glad!


----------



## sacman (Mar 1, 2013)

Well, I didn't exactly take queenbee out for dinner. We decided that, since we were going to be driving a little ways anyway...that we should go out and see Ruby.

Want to see what a parvo puppy looks like on her way to recovery? Just click here (Youtube link).

Now THAT was a great moment. She was pumped to see us. I brought along a little of her favorite treat (that duck breast jerky from Costco). She had two tiny nibbles of it. I just got off the phone with the doctor (5 hours after our visit), and he said she hadn't puked. To be clear, she still doesn't have much of an appetite. But she's just full of energy now, and it's pretty obvious she's well on her way back.

We feel a lot more confident now in Ruby's recovery.

Oh, and on the way back, we did pick up some tacos guisados at our favorite Mexican joint.

-sacman


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sally's Mom said:


> Best wishes for continued improvement... My husband saw a pup in practice today that tested positive for parvovirus! So I boostered seven month old Gabs... The older dogs should be good and actually so should she, but I erred on the side of caution... She is a PITA, but we ,love her...


Wow, SM, that's so sad you are getting it in Maine too. We've had it so bad here in Northeast and Central Texas, and the OPs are from Oregon. It makes me sad to think this disease is popping up in areas that haven't had a huge epidemic before or in recent history.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

sacman said:


> Well, I didn't exactly take queenbee out for dinner. We decided that, since we were going to be driving a little ways anyway...that we should go out and see Ruby.
> 
> Want to see what a parvo puppy looks like on her way to recovery? Just click here (Youtube link).
> 
> ...


Oh she looks great! There is nothing better than a Golden puppy tail wag! I hope she's going to continue to improve so you can take her home. Thanks for sharing the video- puts a smile on my face!


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

It makes me smile to see her getting better and at the same time breaks my heart that your sweet baby has had to go through this.
Still praying for a fast full recovery.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Awwww she was so happy to see you! So glad she's feeling better! I can't wait till she's able to come home with you!


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Thank you so much for sharing that video of your Ruby. I am so glad for you that they were able to figure it all out and put her on her road to recovery. She is absolutely precious. Continued good thoughts on her recovery. What a great Vet and Vet Office to take those steps for you all.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Continue to improve sweet Ruby. The video shows a much improved little Puppy. She is adorable!
Will keep her in my prayers. ((HUGS))


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Ruby is such an adorable little girl, enjoyed the video. Great to hear and see she is making such great progress.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ruby*

Praying for sweet Ruby.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Omg that video brought joyful tears to my eyes. To go from that sad little munchkin at the beginning of the tread to this. What a miracle!!!! I am so happy she is eating and keeping it down. The say she comes back home will be 50x better than the day you got her. 

I will continue to pray for a rapid recovery. You two get some sleep.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

So happy to see Ruby doing so much better! Hope she gets to come home soon.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, I am so happy to read about the progress - but even happier to SEE it. So glad you went to visit her - she must have been so happy. I hope she continues to do well. It sounds like she is getting the best care possible. I know when Tesia was at the hospital (6 days at the 24/7 vet emerg), I took great comfort in the fact that she was getting round-the-clock care, that I could go visit anytime I wanted, and that I could call and talk directly to the people taking care of her. If they allow calls to the techs, call them anytime you are feeling worried. It is a huge load off when they can tell you things are okay - especially in the middle of the night. They might even send you reassuring photos like mine did! 

Hope Ruby is 100% and back home with you soon.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Aww, it's so good to see that tail wagging again!!!! I've been following your updates but haven't had much of a chance to respond. I'm really happy to hear that your vet went above and beyond in helping you by contacting the vaccine company. I don't think many would have thought to do that. 

A friend of mine had a dog with parvo last year. When they first sent him home he was still eating smaller meals for a few days, so I think it does take them a bit of time to really get that appetite back... but the fact that she's eating and keeping it down is a really great sign! I hope you get to have your pup back home with you soon!

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Love the video! So glad she is feeling better.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

I am so happy to read Ruby is on the mend. What a frightening experience you all have been through. My Ruby wishes your Ruby a speedy recovery so she can get home to her mom and dad.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm so happy to hear Ruby continues to improve. And even happier to see the video. 

She's so cute and was so happy to see you. Continued prayers for Ruby and you all...


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

She's such a sweet girl, so very happy to see you both in that video. Glad she's starting to feel better.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Aww, what a great video! So glad she's on the road to recovery.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

What a sweet video. She looks very good for a sick pup. Love that wagging tail. I'm so glad she's responding well to treatment. And tacos in the car count as "dinner out" in my book when your baby is sick. LOL


----------



## Lynlegs (Jul 29, 2012)

Only just found this thread - so very pleased things are looking up, you must feel like you've been to hell and back.

Hoping your sweet little girl continues to make good progress.

Love from one Ruby's family to another Ruby's family!

Lyn


----------



## sacman (Mar 1, 2013)

Got an update a couple hours ago from the vet. She recommended Ruby stay at least another night. She said Ruby's energy level has declined and she had a little diarrhea. The vet also said this is typical of parvo-afflicted puppies, so we're still optimistic.

That means tomorrow I need to be awake at 5 am, to transport Ruby from the emergency vet facility to the regular facility. Or, more hopefully, from the emergency facility to home.

-sacman


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the video. She was so happy to see you! So glad that she is on the mend too, and hope that you get her back home with you real soon.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks for the video. It brought tears to my eyes, but tears of joy. Hopefully she will be home soon.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I was so happy to see Ruby's video. I hope you will get to bring her home soon!!


----------



## lisafig (Feb 21, 2013)

I am no dog expert but the symptoms you are describing are the same as what happens to my dog when she eats kitty litter. After every test under the sun turned up nothing we scanned the house for possible poisons and/or causes that could be making her suffer. Come to find out it was the clay (clumping) kitty litter that was making her so sick.
Does your dog have access to the litter boxes?


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for posting video, I am glad Ruby is feeling better. Hope you have her back home soon.


----------



## sacman (Mar 1, 2013)

Ruby's going to spend another night at the emergency vet. I have to be there at 6 am to transport her to the regular vet - or (hopehopehope) home.

-sacman


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Fingers crossed she comes home soon!


----------



## sacman (Mar 1, 2013)

Brought Ruby home this morning! She's doing just fine. Since the last video was so well-received, I shot another one.

Holy COW was that a smelly dog. I double-bathed her as soon as we got home. That's why she's digging into the couch cushions; she's trying to dry off.

Ruby will be on a "sensitive stomach" diet for a few days, and she's on oral antibiotics and another stomach-coating medication. But other than that, pretty much back to normal. To remove all doubts that she's back to normal, she went ahead and peed on the floor for me. Talk about love.

Thanks again for everybody's well-wishes.

Here's a farewell picture of Ruby with Dr. Shawn Thomas, who has been her vet for the past several days:










-sacman


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Yay for Ruby. I'm so glad she is home and doing well.


----------



## queenbee (Mar 1, 2013)

WOW. I had to work today, so I haven't seen Ruby since Saturday night. All I can say is Wow, wow, wow. That video brought happy tears to my eyes. 

I'm definitely coming home early. I need to see her in the flesh as soon as I can. 

And to echo sacman--THANK YOU everyone for the well wishes, candles and positive, healing thoughts sent our way.

I have my baby again! Yippeee!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

So glad to see your baby girl is home and doing so wonderful. Great video, she's such a doll.

Great update!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

So glad Ruby is back home. Looks like she's got her energy back and is feeling better. You're lucky to have had such great help from you veterinarians.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Ruby is one lucky pup.......Thanks for the video she looks and acts like it never happen ( except for her shaved leg )


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

SO GLAD Ruby is back home and things are returning to normal - well as normal as things can be with a pup.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Yay! I'm so glad that Ruby is home!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

So happy that Ruby is back home!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

sacman said:


> Brought Ruby home this morning! She's doing just fine. Since the last video was so well-received, I shot another one.
> 
> Holy COW was that a smelly dog. I double-bathed her as soon as we got home. That's why she's digging into the couch cushions; she's trying to dry off.
> 
> ...


I'm so glad she's home and having bath zoomies! What a great ending. Best wishes for years of Ruby's love.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm glad she's home!  I'm sure you guys are doting on her and spoiling her rotten! 

Your good news makes my day because a parvo case came into the vet clinic we use this morning- while we were there.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm so glad Ruby's home and acting like a puppy! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Ruby looks great! So glad she's back home and feeling good. The video of her was so sweet.


----------



## queenbee (Mar 1, 2013)

Well, I didn't get to leave work early. But, I got home at about 6 and Ruby was there to greet me, smiling and wagging her hind end. She looks so SKINNY. But, DH says she's eaten and has been drinking a lot of water. I watched her drink some water and never thought I would be so happy to watch her perform such a basic task. 

She's been somewhat playful since I got home. I got her a new toy on the way home and she's been tossing it around a little and chewing on it. 

She seems a little unsure of herself, but I guess I'm not surprised. Sniffing things, re-learning their smells. She wouldn't go pee until I kissed the top of her head and told her it was OK. 

We just played a little fetch. Now she's lying on her blanket next to my desk. 

It's so good to have her home. *contented, relieved sigh*


----------



## sacman (Mar 1, 2013)

Believe me, she peed just fine all day.

-sacman


----------



## queenbee (Mar 1, 2013)

Well, I think her hesitation came from the noise the next door neighbors were making with a band saw or something.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

queenbee said:


> Well, I think her hesitation came from the noise the next door neighbors were making with a band saw or something.


Yep, we get a lot of distraction while attending business based on noises next door, airplanes flying overhead, birds flying overhead, the wind blowing, leaves blowing around...:doh:


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

So happy for you and Ruby, I'm sure the cat is just as happy she is home but you know cats they try to remain dignified LOL or Maybe not. Any how glad you are all together again.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Very happy to read that Ruby got to come home. Hoping that this was last of the health scares ever!! Here is to a happy and healthy life!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

queenbee said:


> Well, I think her hesitation came from the noise the next door neighbors were making with a band saw or something.


Aren't neighbors great? I live next door to one of those kinds also. I think he's the ONLY male I've ever known that isn't it to Sports, he's always got some power tool going. 

Spoil that baby girl of yours, very glad to see her doing so well.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Great news!!!!!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

She looks wonderful! Glad this story had a happy ending!!


----------



## sacman (Mar 1, 2013)

UPDATE:

It's bizarre and amazing and great. Ruby...it's almost like she was never sick. You seriously couldn't tell, but for the shaved patches on both forelegs and her shaved belly. She's even put on weight, to our (admittedly biased) eyes. 100% recovery.

And yes, I shot yet another video. Last one for a while, I promise you.

I do want people to know that parvo is survivable, but only with prompt medical intervention by trained professionals. *Ruby would have died without competent and compassionate veterinary care.*

The treatment is entirely supportive and prophylactic in nature, to wit: IV fluids and antibiotics. An antiemetic may also be given. The real danger of parvo is death by dehydration, which is generally combated by the IV fluids. Even with treatment, not all dogs survive this, but most do.

We were lucky on a lot of fronts. We had an excellent veterinary team, plus access to a professor of veterinary medicine. We had some financial resources, supportive work environments, reliable transportation, access to the breeder, and access to the Internet.

If your dog gets parvo, and you don't happen to have a well-funded vaccine company willing to pick up the bill, expect to pay $3000 or more. It turns out, we could have afforded this - actually, DID afford this, because the vaccine company is reimbursing us - but much more than that and we'd have been in trouble. _Good_ pet insurance can offset much of this cost.

Take care of your dogs.

-sacman


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so glad to see Ruby, and you guys got a happy ending to this story. Wishing you many more memory making years!


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

sacman said:


> UPDATE:
> If your dog gets parvo, and you don't happen to have a well-funded vaccine company willing to pick up the bill, expect to pay $3000 or more. It turns out, we could have afforded this - actually, DID afford this, because the vaccine company is reimbursing us - but much more than that and we'd have been in trouble. _Good_ pet insurance can offset much of this cost.
> 
> Take care of your dogs.
> ...


I can't remember how much we paid for Buddy's parvo care 14 years ago. But I do remember thinking "How are we going to afford this?" the longer he stayed in the emergency clinic. We did (back then no one even mentioned trying to get the vaccine company to reimburse us). Thanks for the reminder that I probably need to look into pet insurance for Harry.

I'm so glad Ruby is doing so well.


----------



## MarcyKronz (Jan 21, 2010)

What does she eat? Beneful has been making dogs sick. Does sound like what we experienced with my son's german shepherd as a puppy. It took 3 fecals being sent out, to diagnose giardia. Did they do a parvo test? I hope she gets better soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ruby*

So very happy for Ruby and you!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

She looks great! I love seeing happy healthy puppies.... Congrats on bringing her through this ordeal.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm glad she's home and doing well. Thank you for being so loving and caring and seeing her through this.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Ruby looks great! Wonderful that she is doing so well!


----------



## MomtoLucy (Mar 6, 2013)

I just saw this thread today, but am so happy that things turned out well!!!

We just got our puppy on March 1st and she was 7 weeks old. So she is coming up on 9 weeks and like a typical "mom", I worry about parvo, etc. 

Anyway, I thank you for posting the vet info since we too are in the Portland area. We have a fantastic vet in Sherwood, but it is always good to know of others.


----------



## sacman (Mar 1, 2013)

What's it been...nearly a year-and-a-half? Thought I'd give you folks an update.

Ruby's doing absolutely FINE. Zero side effects from the parvo. You've never met a healthier or happier Golden girl.

A few months after her bout, we decided to get her a companion. Here she is with Spock, our rescue German Wirehaired Pointer:










They're best buddies. I never, ever thought we'd be able to find a dog with Ruby's energy level, and I was wrong. Spock far outstrips her in that department. He's not cat-friendly, which has necessitated me building a couple large gates inside our house, because baby gates are LOL for him. We've had him for a year now without any incidents - but he's great with adults, kids, and other dogs.

They each had surgery on the same day in November 2013. Ruby was spayed, and Spock had a hernia repaired. Since they play roughly, we wanted them to convalesce at the same time. I took a week off work to hang with them while they healed; neither of them needed the Cone of Shame. No problems, no infections.

I don't know if I can add much else here. Thanks again for everybody's support those many months ago.

Oh, wait. There is something: the next time we get a puppy, it's not going to be allowed to visit other dogs, or allowed out of the house, until a couple months after its first parvo vaccination. I never, ever again want to deal with another episode like Ruby's.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Ruby looks great!! Glad you got Spock so she can have a best buddy.


----------



## Goldendancer (Oct 22, 2008)

Read and learn the real history of why vaccines don't work on pets or people.
Don't listen to the media because they are paid to lie by big pharma for massive profits for the industry.

The side effects destroy dogs and cats and humans too. 
My Golden was destroyed by a rabies vaccine. 
I am looking to adopt a Golden and I have contacted a real holistic vet for a rabies nosode, parvo nosode and distempter nosode.
We are not vaccinating at all but instead going with the safer nosodes that work better and safer than the vaccines. Better protection.

Vaccines are the number one cause for cancer, allergies, illness, disease, seizures, uncontrolled itching, and death.
It is listed on other dog forums that want healthier dogs

The manufacturer is only paying for your Goldens medical bills because they want damage control so dog parents will continue to buy the vaccine.

Fortunately they are helping you because they should. 

But they should not be selling this vaccine in the first place because it is dangerous and causes severe side effects and can cause thousands in vet bills to try and save your dog's life.

I can't count how many thousands of Goldens lives have been destroyed, thousands in vet bills, or died at the result of a vaccine.

Please study the real true history of vaccines so you learn and understand why vaccines are very dangerous. Sure many manage without noticeable side effects but many many are damaged either short term, expensive emergency care, or get cancer and disease or die at a younger age, or just die from a vaccine reaction.

I learned the hard way and don't want to make that mistake again, it was very painful and sad to see what it did to my Golden. I learned that I actually had paid my vet to damage my Golden with a vaccine. The vet didn't even read the full disclosures of bad side effect the vaccine will cause. They are suppose to read how the vaccine can cause a long list of health problems and may cause cancer, and or death so one can make a informed decision to say no to the vaccine. Say no to drugs. Vaccines are a dangerous chemical drug and it is our job as guardians of our pets to protect them from vaccines that are for profit not for protection.

Learn the real true history of vaccines and you will be amazed when you learn the truth. Learn how vaccines are made with canine cancer cells in all canine vaccines, feline cancer cells in all feline vaccines and human cancer cells in human vaccines. That is why cancer is the ultimate side effect of vaccines, it may happen quickly or it may happen when your dog is 5 or 7 or 9 years old.

Vaccines are all about profit and nothing about protection. Don't take my word for it, study the real true history of vaccines then you will know so you can protect your own pets and yourself and your family.


----------



## Goldendancer (Oct 22, 2008)

Instead of a dangerous parvo or distemper vaccine.

Read this article Safer Treatment for Parvo and Distemper by Dr Todd Cooney DVM in the Integrative Veterinary Care Magazine page 55 Fall 2015 edition.

A great article to learn about alternative treatments that are far superior and safe compared to conventional veterinarians parvo and distemper vaccines.

Love your dogs so learn what is safest for their health.


----------



## sacman (Mar 1, 2013)

Vaccines are universally safe.

My dogs and I have all had multiple vaccines and we're doing fine.




-sacman


----------

